# 6 Jock Horror Autos, coco coir grow.



## Weedsteve420 (Jun 24, 2017)

Well its that time again. Going to try out coco coir. Coco bricks I hydrated with phed tap water of 6 with Epsom salts. Flushed with phed 6 tap water. Planted seeds directly in the coco. Took 3 days and they are all coming up. 3 gallon air pruning pots.Will keep this grow updated if any want to follow along.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Jun 27, 2017)

Quick update, 1 looks a little funky but the rest are growing decent. All others looking healthy enough.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 29, 2017)

Looking good so far. I would recommend that in the future you begin seeds in smaller containers such as solo cups. The reason I say this is that it is easier to maintain a proper level of moisture in the smaller containers. starting seeds in larger containers can often give you grief with maintaining the moisture without overwatering. I also recommend that you flush them when you get ready to go into flower as coco coir holds onto a lot of elements and can get toxic buildup when growing in non-hydro setups. sending you green grow mojo


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Quick update. Feeding 1/4th nuts strength, Epsom salts,  1 and half quarts each pot to runoff  each day.  All feedings phed to 6. LED lighting panel I ordered will be here next week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Jul 3, 2017)

Quick update. Feeding 1/4 teaspoon synthetic nutrients npk about 3-1-2, 1/4 teaspoon Epsom salts per gallon. Tap water pHed to 6. Feeding daily to runoff.
Probably soon will increase nutrients strength to 1  half strength so npk would be 6-2-4 and will continue at that rate until pistils start. Then will feed bloom nutrients. showing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2017)

Green mojo for your grow and your babies. Looks like one has nute burn already, might want to back of that one at least.


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Jul 3, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Green mojo for your grow and your babies. Looks like one has nute burn already, might want to back of that one at least.


That happened before I started adding any nutrients. I assume it happened because it was growing faster then others. Once I started nutrients it stopped. Unsure but healthy now.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Jul 3, 2017)

I came up with a dyi idea so my pots don't have to sit in drain trays all day. I elevated a gate above the pots, and put the drain trays under. The great part is I don't have to keep removing the pots from the trays over and over to remove the runoff. Plus allows more water to drip off the pots.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Jul 5, 2017)

Got my bestva 1000w from amazon today. Gave it a quick turn on, really bright. Now I just have to set it up.
Amazon Bestva 1000w full spectrum - YouTube


Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Jul 5, 2017)

Well just set the light up. I put it 30 inches from canopy. We will see if that suffices for now. Probably over the next few days, I will build a makeshift growbox around it. Here's the video. Bestva 1000w LED, my first setup. - YouTube


Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Jul 8, 2017)

Quick update. There are starting to take off finally. 2 days ago I switched from 24/0 to 20/4 lighting because I did various reading on the subject and 24/0 will effect yeild in autoflowers. Also, I added superthive to my feedings. Still feeding at npk 3-1-2, Epsom salts 1/4 teaspoon, phed tap water at 6 to runoff daily.
Will be ordering some different pH down. Currently I am using earth juice, but obviously citric acid in coco isn't pH stable. My tap water is at around 7, when I feed its at 6. My runoff is at 7.  So I will try a different pH solution.
Only problems are 2 plants doing a taco on oldest leafs. My assumption is my humidity was to high, since my humidity has been around 50 percent and has seemed to correct itself. Other then that the plants are taking off.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Jul 10, 2017)

Quick update.  Only change, I lowered the LED to 20 inches. But they are taking off kinda quick. Probably start LST tomorrow.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Jul 14, 2017)

20 day update.
Jock Horror Autoflower 20 days. Update - YouTube


Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Jul 15, 2017)

Some quick pics. Enjoy.












Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Jul 16, 2017)

BDSM time 








Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Jul 19, 2017)

26 day update. Enjoy.
























Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Jul 24, 2017)

31 day update. Enjoy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Jul 28, 2017)

Day 35 update and debunk. Plants have been Lsted further today.
Well the cats out the bag to all the miracle-gro haters. No high price coco specific nutrients used on this grow. Also no calmag added. Just tap water as calcium and epsom salts as magnesium . No deficiencys. How is this possible? You be the judge of these plants health.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Jul 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/JaGclFqNqf4

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Aug 2, 2017)

40 day update. The plants are seriously on the move haha. Filling right out, all have their flowers starting except the run. I am switching to bloom nutes this week. I ordered 3 marshydro 300w to replace this bestva 1000w as it probably is not even breaking 400w equivalent. The flowering nutrient I ordered is Dyna-Gro  Bloom 3-12-6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Aug 3, 2017)

Well guys I got the 3 marshydro 300w. Sent the bestva alleged 1000w back.Here's how the setup is looking. I set them 18 inches from canopy, and there spaced 16 inches from center point of the lights. Looking good so far. Will probably space the plants a little more now instead of having them crowded. Still to to flush and provide flowering nutes I grabbed also.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Aug 5, 2017)

So I started the Dyna-gro bloom 2 days ago. According to their specs says 2 teaspoon per gallon for runoff but I only went with 1 teaspoon. Obviously that was abit to much as I got leaf hooking indicating nitrogen toxicity. Next day I just watered phed water half gallon through each pot to lower the nutrients, plants perked right back up. Today did abit more LST but they are looking really healthy so hopefully it continues at this rate.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 6, 2017)

Getting a charge out of your thread.  I know nothing about autos so I am watching closely  as I just started six of my own, (Purple Kush).  I do know a little about led's so I got a little advice.  Keep them puppies just as close to the canopy as possible while illimunating the whole plant, and consider your 3 300 watt leds to be comparable to a 600 watt HPS.  Good news is they grow good bud and save on electricity.  Bad news is they don't produce the yield of a higher ended light. 

 By the way.  I really am anxious to see how your plants do.  I grow all organiic but I love to watch you guys get exiced over ph andd PPM's.  Mojo For the grow


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Aug 8, 2017)

45 day update. Switched to 1/4 teaspoon of dyna-gro bloom as a full teaspoon made my plants leafs hook abit. Overall they are looking healthy, 2 out of the 6 are showing a lot of pistils, and the runt has not shown pistils yet. Enjoy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Aug 8, 2017)

https://youtu.be/vQOPrDlKwr0

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Aug 9, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> Getting a charge out of your thread.  I know nothing about autos so I am watching closely  as I just started six of my own, (Purple Kush).  I do know a little about led's so I got a little advice.  Keep them puppies just as close to the canopy as possible while illimunating the whole plant, and consider your 3 300 watt leds to be comparable to a 600 watt HPS.  Good news is they grow good bud and save on electricity.  Bad news is they don't produce the yield of a higher ended light.
> 
> By the way.  I really am anxious to see how your plants do.  I grow all organiic but I love to watch you guys get exiced over ph andd PPM's.  Mojo For the grow


You really can't run LED to close to the plants as it will bleach your plants.  My LEDs are about 15-18 inh from canopy. Personally I don't worry about ppms I kinda just watch how the plants react to the feed but slowly bump it up. I only use pH drops so I can check my feed is at 6pH and I check my runoff sometimes. Thanks for your input.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Aug 11, 2017)

47 day update. There looking healthy but I found some lower leafs yellowing so I bumped the nitrogen up a little by adding a 1/12 dose of my veg nutes with my bloom nutes. Plants took it well. They are blooming fast and I am very excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Aug 14, 2017)

Quick 49 day upstate. Enjoy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2017)

Looking good. Im keeping my eye on your LED grow. Im curious how the lights you have work.


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Aug 14, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking good. Im keeping my eye on your LED grow. Im curious how the lights you have work.


Thanks, they seem to be working well for me. I am running 3 mars 300w.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Aug 14, 2017)

Day 49. Some prospective.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Aug 17, 2017)

Day 52 update. I super cropped one of the autos that was growing abit taller then the others.  Coming right back up by the next day.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Aug 20, 2017)

55 day quick update.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Aug 23, 2017)

57 day update. 
Buds are coming in really nice, except one plant which has just started to flower. Current feed 1 teaspoon  Dyna-gro bloom and 1/2 teaspon Miracle-gro  per 3 gallons, each plant gets 1/2 gallon every other day, on the next day I feed each 1 quart water, all phed to about 5.8. Feed, then water then feed. Plants seem to have taken to that better. Also I stopped Epsom salts in my feed and only using it as a foliar spray every few days. Also I am including a video for this update, maybe take some pictures later.
Nirvana Jock Horror Autoflower. 57 day update. Marshydro 300w, Dyna-gro Bloom, Miracle-gro - YouTube


Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Aug 23, 2017)

57 day pics. Scrogged rest of plants yesterday. Enjoy .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Aug 27, 2017)

60 day update. Feed regiment is the same. I included a few close up bud shots. The one runt plant has just started to flower. My assumption is its a different strain as it does not look the same as the others. Originally I ordered 5 seeds from Nirvana and I got 6 so maybe they sent a additional auto that was a different strain. Enjoy the pics. ;-)


























Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Aug 31, 2017)

64 day update. So I assume, somewhere in the range of October 1st before or after. That would be about 9 weeks from preflowers. I went ahead and scrogged my last plant.  Also also went through and trimmed a bit of leafs to allow better air circulation and light to bud sites.. I stopped giving veg nutrients with my bloom nutrients. Bumped my bloom nutrients to 1/2 teaspoon per gallon. 
Enjoy .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Sep 5, 2017)

Day 70 update. Bloom at 1/3 teaspoon per gallon, each plant gets half gallon, next day I only give 1 quart water. All phed to 5.8-6. Added CFL side lighting that's 16 23w. Will rotate from side to side every other day. Might add some up close bud shots later. They are getting fat and frosty. Can't wait till harvest. My lighting isnt blue its more purple, for some reason my phone does that to it lol. Enjoy .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Sep 6, 2017)

Better closeup shots. Enjoy 






























Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Sep 11, 2017)

76 day update. About 5.5 weeks in flower. Posting a few bud shots. And 2 trichome shots. How long you guys think left? Enjoy 


























Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Sep 16, 2017)

81 day update. 6 weeks flowering. Currently feeding 1/3 teaspoon Dyna-gro per gallon, each plant gets 1/gallon. Next day I feed 1/6 teaspoon Dyna-gro per gallon, 1/2 gallon per pot. All phed to 5.5 to 6. Getting so close, though only thing that's bothering me is they are slowly turning a lime green hue. But that's to be expected considering they are receiving low nitrogen. Just know I been using tap water my whole grow, I have not added calmag. Enjoy .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Sep 22, 2017)

Video update
https://youtu.be/aUgzIHy7pAE

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Sep 26, 2017)

94 day update. Same feed regiment. Including primary bud shots of each plant, and full pic. Also including trichome shot where I just started seeing amber trics. I plan to start my flush tomorrow and chop on the first. Can't wait to chop and cure. Enjoy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Sep 26, 2017)

Forgot to add this to my update. This may seem interesting towards harvest I been running my room temps like 60F and drops to like 48 with lights out. Idea is to stimulate fall. I have seen the plants frost abit more I believe because of this.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## RippinRebelz (Sep 27, 2017)

How long did it take you to get your seeds from Nirvana?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 28, 2017)

You are killin it man.  Congrats.  I didn't know you could train an auto like that.


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Sep 29, 2017)

RippinRebelz said:


> How long did it take you to get your seeds from Nirvana?


10 days ish.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Sep 29, 2017)

St_Nick said:


> You are killin it man.  Congrats.  I didn't know you could train an auto like that.


Thanks man. Yea they can take a lot more then people give them credit.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Sep 29, 2017)

OK guys I have chopped and trimmed today. About to go hang them. I ended up with 1050 wet grams. Will post more pictures after hanging. Enjoy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Sep 29, 2017)

Will update once I go to cure with final weight. Enjoy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Oct 1, 2017)

https://youtu.be/tkx3bBAJFBM

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 1, 2017)

Awesome grow dude!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Hey Bro,why dont you enter one of your buds in the "Bud Of The Month Contest".
Its all in fun.





						Bud Of The Month Contest January 2021
					

Okay guys here we go. If you want to have some fun,,, post your best picture of a bud you have grown or are growing in this thread. Once all entries are in by the end of the month, i will do a voting thread on the 1st of each month where ppl will vote for the bud they liked the most. If you win...



					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------

